
Two epigenetic regulators interfere with healthy aging - JPLeRouzic
https://padiracinnovation.org/News/2020/02/two-epigenetic-regulators-interfere-with-healthy-aging
======
1e-9
The researchers discovered that two particular proteins appear to degrade
health in worms and mice by harming mitochondria. Worms, mice, and humans all
produce these proteins in increasing amounts as they age. The researchers
improved the health of aging worms and mice by suppressing the proteins. They
found reason to believe this might also be possible for humans.

~~~
mherrmann
Thank you for this fantastic summary.

~~~
throwaway77384
not sure why you're getting downvoted, but I'd agree, it's really useful to
have this summary!

~~~
mherrmann
I think posts "without content" such as simple +1s or thank yous are not liked
here, because they don't add much to the conversation. Still, I found the
summary exceptionally useful and wanted to thank the guy/gal.

------
dwarkesh
That healthspan might be extended along with lifespan is tremendous news. I
think people are afraid of living longer than 75 or so because they assume
that the rest of their life will be a spent in senility. But if we can figure
out how to keep minds and bodies useful as long as a person lives by
influencing their epigenetics, we could make people productive and happy for
decades longer.

------
zeigotaro
Perhaps a more layman-focused explanation:
[https://www.alzforum.org/news/research-news/aging-
epigenetic...](https://www.alzforum.org/news/research-news/aging-epigenetic-
wet-blanket-douses-mitochondria)

~~~
yunobcool
Thanks, this was very helpful.

------
jagannathtech
If anyone want to know the heads or tails of this, read the book 'Lifespan' by
David Sinclair. It has good explanations and awesome research findings on
ageing like this study.

------
dwarkesh
Does anyone know what the implication for humans is? Do we know what might be
activating these epigenetic regulators in humans and how we can reverse them?

~~~
andor
According to David Sinclair, there are some things that are likely to work:

\- Lots of exercise

\- Diet changes

\- Intermittent fasting

Wikipedia about him:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Andrew_Sinclair](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Andrew_Sinclair)

His book: [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lifespan:_Why_We_Age_-
_and_Why...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lifespan:_Why_We_Age_-
_and_Why_We_Don%27t_Have_To)

Podcast about this (you can skip the first 8 or so minutes of ads):
[https://pca.st/rpnecpmb](https://pca.st/rpnecpmb)

~~~
Erlich_Bachman
He also eats NMN, resveratrol and metformin (not for diabetes, but for anti-
aging). He talks about these measures that he takes and the research he uses
to motivate them in his podcast with Joe Rogan (can be found by "Joe Rogan
David Sinclair"). The research is not as conclusive yet as to be fully agreed
on upon everyone after rigorous testing up to WHO standards, but it is solid
enough for this researcher (in the field of aging no less) to consider these
measures valuable.

------
econcon
I've one smart body composition scale. It shows my mom's age 1/3 of her
original age and my age has 5 year plus.

It means I am older than my mom according to Mi smart Scale.

Anyone knows what they use to determine that?

~~~
adrianN
They use wishful thinking. Body composition scales are crap, don't trust their
numbers. Most just run a little current through your legs and then guess some
numbers. The error bars on that are so huge that it's basically meaningless to
compare between people. The have limited utility for comparing your body
composition to your past self.

~~~
cj
I agree smart scales have a massive margin of error for BMI, muscle weight,
water %, etc..

That said, they are useful when used on a daily basis over many months. Clear
trends show up accurately (I started using a Withings scale 8 months ago and
have lost 30lbs in that period, no single measurement is useful and they often
swing wildly up and down, but the trend lines over time are what I found
valuable, and as accurate as needed, at least for my purposes)

~~~
rubber_duck
Margin of error for BMI is small as weight and height are relatively easy to
measure accurately.

As for BF % guesswork - you'll probably do better with simple calipers - at
least those measurements are based on something tangible

------
mrfusion
Is the site down?

~~~
jimbob45
Yep. Looks like we missed the immortality bus by just a few hours. Darn :(

------
keyle
Can someone put it in Layman's terms?

